# In Need Of Some Holding Tank Info



## Ebutters85 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi, Im new to the travel trailer world. We just purchased a 2003 Outback and it didnt come with a manual. How big is the holding tank on this trailer and does all the water (Grey, Black, Fresh) go into it after use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. Although it would help us to specifically answer your questions if you were to include your model number, you can look up tank sizes for all the 2003 models here --> 2003 Specifications

All of the water from your toilet would go into the black tank, while all the water from your sinks would go into the gray tank. The fresh water tank is just that, fresh potable water for cooking or drinking. Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## Ebutters85 (Nov 10, 2017)

I dont know the model, Ive been trying to find that out. Its 27ft with one slide out (couch, table and seats). One door to the outside, when you walk in bathroom in the back, bedroom in the front. Where Can I find out what model this is? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ebutters85 said:


> I dont know the model, Ive been trying to find that out. Its 27ft with one slide out (couch, table and seats). One door to the outside, when you walk in bathroom in the back, bedroom in the front. Where Can I find out what model this is? Thanks for your help!


Is it on a decal on the side of the trailer next to the door? If not, there should be a panel outside listing weights, VIN and model number. Maybe near the front?? Also, check your title. It might be listed as the model(that varies with different states though).

The only 27' listed in 2003 is a 27RB-S.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Bingo! The 28BHS is the only model in 2003 with a rear bath. I searched this up at archive.org.

http://web.archive.org/web/20031204083114/http://keystone-outback.com:80/index.html


----------

